
Ubuntu 19.10: It’s fast, like “make old hardware feel new” fast - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/11/ubuntu-19-10-quite-simply-the-best-ubuntu-canonical-has-ever-released/
======
mtmail
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21649397](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21649397)

